# Any date set for AIB/EBS to appear at finance committee



## tonymac (6 Jul 2018)

I was advised in the not too distant past by an email from Michael McGrath that AIB and EBS would be appearing in front of the finance committee. Anyone know if theres a date set for this yet.


----------



## TrackerThieves (8 Jul 2018)

AIB's Bernard Byrne was up before finance commitee a few weeks ago, spoke a little about EBS
https://www.oireachtas.ie/en/committees/32/finance-per-taoiseach/videos/
scroll down to 21 june if you want to see it


----------



## tonymac (8 Jul 2018)

Thats fair enough trackerthieves and thanks for getting back to me but i do remember Michael McGrath explicitly saying they wanted EBS in with them in july unless maybe AIB got their way when they argued that they speak for EBS. M. McG did say they argued this but that the committee told them they wanted EBS in before them and that was to be in july.


----------



## haveaniceday (8 Jul 2018)

I have emailed Michael McGrath recently on all this EBS and Variable base rate- he didn't seem too bothered by ebs at all ?


----------



## tonymac (8 Jul 2018)

Thats interesting, just hope its not because of any bad reasons.


----------



## haveaniceday (9 Jul 2018)

I would say if I emailed him about any of the banks - he would have been the same - I don't get the sense of any outrage on our side - we are getting screwed here and the moment may pass and my impressions is of just ' not too bothered' - May be that's not fair but it certainly my sense of things.
Call the banking boys in - asked them a few questions - let them answer ( argue a little)  - look good - job done - actual effect = big fat ZERO
The finance committee have no power and at the end of the day - is it just all for show? what the point of it -


----------

